# What Do You Cook For Someone



## random3434 (May 5, 2009)

That you wouldn't eat?


----------



## Toro (May 5, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Anguille (May 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That you wouldn't eat?


Boiled hamburger for my dog when she was sick.


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That you wouldn't eat?



Why would I want to cook for someone if I'm not going to eat them?

I'm very picky and only cook for those I would at least consider eating.  That way they're fattened up.


----------



## dilloduck (May 5, 2009)

Eve said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > That you wouldn't eat?
> ...



Are you talking hood ornament size ?


----------



## Phoenix (May 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I want to cook for someone if I'm not going to eat them?
> ...



That will keep me fat and sassy for a looooong time.


----------



## xotoxi (May 5, 2009)

Something with cilantro in it.

I think cilantro tastes like dish soap.


----------



## dilloduck (May 5, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Something with cilantro in it.
> 
> I think cilantro tastes like dish soap.



My thought immediately after I ate my first bite.


----------



## xotoxi (May 5, 2009)

Infant soy formula. 

Technically I don't "cook" it, and one does not "eat" it, but that shit is fucking nastiche!


----------



## random3434 (May 5, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Something with cilantro in it.
> 
> I think cilantro tastes like dish soap.



Yeah, I'm not a fan either. It's like you picked some poison ivy out of your yard and put it in your salsa.

Bleck!


----------



## xotoxi (May 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Something with cilantro in it.
> ...


 
I had a burrito once and I took a bite and said "What the fuck?".  I took a second bite and said "What the _fuck_?"  After the third bite, I said "What in the name of _FUCK_?"

Then I stopped eating it.

I learned later that it was cilantro and I learned to avoid it like a dog learns to avoid an electric fence surrounding a property.

Now I can consume it in very minute quantities if I have no choice.


----------



## dilloduck (May 5, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



ya---soap taste can grow on ya if it's mixed with something that really tastes good.


----------



## justabubba (May 5, 2009)

my family loves seafood
but if the food once lived in the water, i can't stand it
however, i am in charge of grilling
so, i cook shrimp, salmon, trout and scallops but do not eat it 

likewise when i go sailing, and haul in the net at the coast
it seems my friends enjoy any seafood cooked in beer

i volunteer at a Christian soup kitchen. another volunteer, a vegan who is Jewish, cooks meat dishes, including those containing pork, because he knows our guests will enjoy it

in a similar vein, i play guitar.  often things i do not like but songs and genres requested by others. maybe i simply don't understand the point of this thread


----------



## del (May 5, 2009)

justabubba said:


> my family loves seafood
> but if the food once lived in the water, i can't stand it
> however, i am in charge of grilling
> so, i cook shrimp, salmon, trout and scallops but do not eat it
> ...



anything's possible i suppose.


----------



## RodISHI (May 5, 2009)

Boiled ground turkey, boiled ground deer, fried fish from our pond. It's all Hos's favorite meal. He just loves to eat.

Hamburger's and seafood for Rod. I'm allergic to most seafood. Hamburgers is not my favorite meal but he loves them.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 6, 2009)

Liver.... Never touch the stuff myself.


----------



## Shogun (May 6, 2009)

I agree about the fish..  I'll grill it for you but I sure the hell won't be eating neither the Rat of the water or Water semi-insects.


----------



## strollingbones (May 6, 2009)

human breast milk


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2009)

We like casual meals and cook mostly what we will be having anyway if guests come over.  Even at a party at our house, you will find great food but nothing that will keep us in the kitchen or at the grill cooking.

The last party I went to was catered by Tony Paco's in Toledo and the food was pretty spectacular but easy.  It was a dress up affair, men in suits, women in their pretty evening dresses standing around eating hot dogs.


----------



## editec (May 6, 2009)

Cook them up a doobie and then remember not to stand between them and the fridge.


----------



## strollingbones (May 6, 2009)

i will pretty much eat whatever i cook...i will put condiments on things that i would never use...i am not much for mustard etc.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 6, 2009)

I'm trying to think of a food that I don't like that I've cooked.

I cooked tongue, which is really disgusting to prepare, and it pretty much cured me of wanting to eat it, though it was actually okay to eat. But I've no desire to prepare it again, and eating it would give me a little shudder, though it wouldn't stop me if I was hungry....

I think pretty much if I won't eat it, I'm not cooking it. But since most people are less adventurous than I am, it's never been an issue. I used to cook chicken livers for my boyfriend, years ago, and I certainly didn't eat them but they didn't gross me out, and now I'm a fan of chicken liver pate I have no problem at all with them.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Tongue is actually really good.  Kinda tastes like a roast only more tender,I have never cooked it though.

My kids love cantelope and watermelon.  Both of which I can't stand,but I will buy it and cut it up in cubes and keep it in containers in the fridge for after school snacks.

As for dishes I would cook that's harder.  I like pretty much everything.


----------



## simpleviolet (May 27, 2009)

I am Latin so cooking came pretty much easy to me since my mom was cooking all the time, and I being a female had to learn in order to put happiness in my husbands tummy.LOL.
Well I don't have a husband so I put happiness in my tummy..LOL. I love to cook pasta, its my fav. The one I have to cook all the time is Lobster and Crab stuff shells, my family can"t get enough.You should be a chef if you love to cook, its an art and you get nice $$. If its hot in the kitchen, its because your cooking..LOL.


----------



## Oddball (May 27, 2009)

Green chili

Beef stroganoff with the leftover lips from grilled ribeyes 

Saute-ed chicken or shrimp-n-scallops w/ fettuccine Alfredo

Pizza from scratch

Do a killer chicken cordon bleu for the family at Christmas


----------



## AllieBaba (May 27, 2009)

I love cilantro, btw. I make fresh salsa with chopped (or canned chopped, they're juicier) tomatoes, green chiles, chopped onion, a little cayenne, a little tobasco, a lot of garlic and a lot of chopped cilantro. And salt.

Yum. I don't like salsa, but I love that stuff.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 27, 2009)

I make pizza from scratch, too. It's always good.

I do buy the pizza dough mix, though.


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

I really don't care for spaghetti, but I'll make that for others..  I don't like sausage, brats, etc but again, will make it for everyone else.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Liver and onions...  I cook it up now and then for my wife but I quit eating that stuff when I got to big for my Mother to make me sit at the table until I ate everything on my plate.  Yuck!


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Liver and onions...  I cook it up now and then for my wife but I quit eating that stuff when I got to big for my Mother to make me sit at the table until I ate everything on my plate.  Yuck!



No shit.  Yuck-o.  Only way I can even swallow it is if it's a tiny piece of liver hidden amongst a giant spoon of onions, dunked in some gravy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Dis - I'm not sure exactly what kind of abuse it might be but feeding your kids liver and onions must be some kind of child abuse!


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dis - I'm not sure exactly what kind of abuse it might be but feeding your kids liver and onions must be some kind of child abuse!



I got even.. I had one of those mothers that made you sit in front of your plate until it was empty.

So I emptied it.  By hiding it.

Underneath couch cushions, and in bins of stuff in closets.

That only worked for lumpy things I didn't like..  Didn't work real well for wet foods.

In any case, it wasn't going into MY gut.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Dis - I'd wait until everybody left the room and then I would feed it to the dog.  I was lucky.  I had a dog that liked cabbage too!


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dis - I'd wait until everybody left the room and then I would feed it to the dog.  I was lucky.  I had a dog that liked cabbage too!



She always knew when I fed it to the dog or just threw it in the garbage..  That just got me in more trouble...


----------



## brewerboy (May 27, 2009)

Dis said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Dis - I'm not sure exactly what kind of abuse it might be but feeding your kids liver and onions must be some kind of child abuse!
> ...



Haha, I did the same thing as well as my brothers.

Underneath our huge oak dining table there was essentially a small open ended box built in, like the designer had a mother like ours and was giving us an easy out. So carrots peas and spinach got deposited there when my mother wasnt looking. But ya HAVE to eat a couple and let her see so she didnt get suspicious.

The funny thing is, coming up the stairs from the basement, on like the 3rd step from the top gives you the perfect angle to see underneath the table. Needless to say, my mom caught sight of my brothers stash and we were busted. She started spot checking us every once in awhile afterwards.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Dis - I was in trouble just about all the time when I was a kid...  I was the most well-rested guy around because I was in bed early alot for being on the shit list for first one thing or another...  We had a real fat dog though!


----------



## brewerboy (May 27, 2009)

Before he passed, my dad taught me how to make his special brand of chili that his side of the family loved. So a couple times a year at family get togethers I make it up for everyone. Not hard or anything, its more of a memory thing.

I can cook a mean ass steak with all the fixins.

Omeletes, I usually toss whatevers in the fridge (that seems like it would go good with omeletes) at the moment in. I've had pretty good luck with that.

And I may just be bragging here, but I cook some DOPE ramen noodles


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



LMAO!  I actually ate my veggies.  It was things like liver, and hot dogs, and oatmeal I didn't like, and took to hiding.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

brewerboy - Yep.  I got busted now and then too, especially when she suddenly appeared back in the dining room and the dog was still chewing...  You know the old thing about starving kids in China, etc., etc.  I recommended sending my liver and onions to one of those kids once.  Like all mothers, she wasn't amused.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Dis - How can you not like hot dogs?????  If I was on death row hot dogs could be my last meal!  I don't want to know what in them, but I like them alot...


----------



## justabubba (May 27, 2009)

Dis said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Liver and onions...  I cook it up now and then for my wife but I quit eating that stuff when I got to big for my Mother to make me sit at the table until I ate everything on my plate.  Yuck!
> ...



you just have not been fortunate enough to stumble across that southern delicacy, livermush


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Dis - How can you not like hot dogs?????  If I was on death row hot dogs could be my last meal!  I don't want to know what in them, but I like them alot...



I'll eat the all natural ones now.. Just hated them as a kid.. Maybe because they were so salty?


----------



## brewerboy (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> brewerboy - Yep.  I got busted now and then too, especially when she suddenly appeared back in the dining room and the dog was still chewing...  You know the old thing about starving kids in China, etc., etc.  I recommended sending my liver and onions to one of those kids once.  Like all mothers, she wasn't amused.



Haha, my mom gave me that speech one time when we had a bonfire in the fall and I made up some smores. I guess my eyes were bigger than my stomach cause I ate half and tossed it out.

I was just old enough to be a smartass so I said something to the effect of "I can fish it out of the trash and we'll box it up and send it their way then".

I got a lecture about being a smartass and was told "no more food tonight since you're obviously full"


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

justabubba said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



WTF is that?!


----------



## justabubba (May 27, 2009)

Dis said:


> justabubba said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Livermush (or Liver Mush or Liver Pudding) is a Southern United States foodstuff composed of pig liver, head parts, and cornmeal. It is commonly spiced with pepper and sage. Vaguely similar to scrapple, livermush was most likely brought south through the Appalachian mountains by German settlers from Philadelphia. Livermush is colloquially known as poor man's or poor boy's pâté. 

Shelby, North Carolina hosts an annual Livermush Exposition, which began in 1987 to celebrate the unique delicacy. In that year the Cleveland County Commissioners and the Shelby City Council passed resolutions proclaiming that "livermush is the most delicious, most economical and most versatile of meats." Other towns in North Carolina that have livermush festivals include Drexel and Marion. Sonnys Grill in Blowing Rock, NC is famous for its livermush [1] 

It is commonly prepared by cutting a slice off of a prepared loaf and frying it with grease in a skillet until golden brown, much like you would Spam. At breakfast it would be served alongside grits and eggs. For lunch it can be made into a sandwich with mayonnaise or mustard, either fried as above, or left cold. As livermush's popularity rises, it is appearing as a primary ingredient in dishes such as omelette and pizza."


----------



## brewerboy (May 27, 2009)

That....looks...SICK


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

Dis - Be careful...  justabubba is trying to slip something in on us!  Never heard of livermush.  I must be fortunate.  How would small lab animals feel about livermush?


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2009)

justabubba said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > justabubba said:
> ...



Sorry, dude.. You lost me right there.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 27, 2009)

justabubba - Thank goodness I never heard of that stuff around Rocky Mount!  My Dad used to make headcheese and I thought that was pretty gross...  Never ate that stuff.  What's your connection to NC?


----------



## random3434 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## justabubba (May 27, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> justabubba - Thank goodness I never heard of that stuff around Rocky Mount!  My Dad used to make headcheese and I thought that was pretty gross...  Never ate that stuff.  What's your connection to NC?



charlotte locale
formerly of fayette'nam

livermush is not found much outside the upstate south carolina/charlotte metro area
beef hash is also something unique to this region ... served with slaw, fries and hushpuppies on a BBQ plate
bodacious


----------



## Oddball (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Zoom-boing (May 27, 2009)

Sausages.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 27, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sausages.



I'm with you on this.  I can't stand breakfast sausage, but my guys like it, so I make it for them occasionally.  I also make foods with pineapple, coconut, and banana in them sometimes, although I am allergic to all three and won't eat them.  On holidays, I do a lot of baking for gifts, but my sugar intake is highly restricted, so it's not generally stuff I'm likely to eat.  My husband seldom drinks, but when he does, he prefers mixed drinks with liqueurs in them.  So I make him White Russians and such, but I can't drink them because of the aforementioned sugar issues.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2009)

*justabubba - My ex-mother-in-law lived there in Hope Mills which is not far from Fayetteville.  She died back in 1988 which was a good thing.  This woman was so mean that at her funeral, the nicest thing the Preacher could say about her is "She sure is dead!"  Now, about that good NC food.  I really like that Carolina style bar-b-que like you get around Rocky Mount.  Parker's Bar-B-Que has about as good as I've ever eaten.  Up here in Northwestern Illinois if you order bar-b-que when you go out to eat you will most likely get something out of a can that looks alot like dog food...  Leaves much to be desired.*


----------

